# Vegas 1/4



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll be in Vegas on Thursday evening 1/4. Anyone interested in coming out for a smoke?


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

dude just missed ya got back last night


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> dude just missed ya got back last night


Sorry I missed ya bro!

Here's my line up for the weekend:
'03 Siglo VI
'03 Monte C
'98 898u
'01 VR Classicos
'03 PSD2 EL
'04 Black Prince
'98 Party Charlotte


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Sorry to have missed you, but have been up to my ears in family for the holidays. Just got back to normal this Saturday and finally got to visit the Jungle today!

Hope it was everything you wanted it to be, with cool flavorful smoke and ashes as long as you forearm.


----------

